# What the HELL is Jerry West thinking?



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*What?*

...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Seattle was DEFINATELY going to take him with 14. I guess ole Jerry thought he could take Banks and blackmail Seattle. The plan must have been force Seattle to pick the guy Memphis really wanted AND throw in a second rounder. I love the draft :laugh: Don't stress ... Jerry is sneaky he will figure something out.


----------



## aj_lakers (May 18, 2003)

Have faith in jerry west, he will very upset at losing pietrus to the hawks (if the GS deal goes down - we should know soon). He must be planning something - mind you banks is a great pick but i agree one or more of the pg must be on the way out the door.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

...


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

Jerry West just got raped big time AGAIN.

First, he gave up Gooden and Giricek for Mike Miller, now he's gonna give up THE best pg and one of the best big men prospects in the draft for guys he could've probably got in the second round.

Danny Ainge absolutely made out.


----------



## TmacUpHoesDown (Jun 24, 2002)

Jerry WEst lost his credibility in modern times with that horrendous Orlando trade.. this didn't help restore his once great reputation


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Ainge is the one who got raped, although he did it to himself by taking Kendrick Perkins. Bell is Hubie's kind of player, and will be just as good as Banks.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm extremely disappointed with the decisions made tonight....

I mean if you wanted defense, Howard would have been available at #27, and no one can tell me Dahntay Jones is a better player than Howard.

Bell I don't think is needed, I mean you have JWill and Watson, who West loves....

West was just asleep or he had one of those ducks that rises and falls without you touching hitting some kind of switch that determined the picks...


----------



## CameronCrazie13 (Jun 10, 2003)

Dahntay Jones is better than Howard, and thats not just a Duke point of view. All ACC fans agree that Howard is horribly overrated, he's not a leader by trade, but because Justin Gray wasnt. Trust me, Dahntay will be alright.....his shot is underrated, but he does need to work on it a little and his handle.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

My prediction right now: Memphis trades Jason Williams (and perhaps Lorenzen Wright) before the trading deadline, for an expiring contract.

I'm sure Jerry West believes he can lure Kobe Bryant after the season, and he's creating an athletic, good defensive, and good shooting team... that would compliment Kobe perfectly.

Imagine how good this team would be:

PG: Troy Bell
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Mike Miller
PF: Pau Gasol/Stromile Swift
C: Stromile Swift/Pau Gasol
Key reserves: Shane Battier, Dahntay Jones, Earl Watson, and some backup-bigs.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I don't understand the #13 pick. Banks may be the best PG behind Hinrich and Ford (or if LeBron is considered a point...him, too), but what? The Grizz have Jason Williams, who despite being slightly overpaid, turned into one of the most improved players in the whole league last year. Also, we went out and signed Earl Watson last season, and we're just stuck with Brevin Knight's sorry no-offense ***. So that makes FOUR PG's with Banks.
> 
> We needed a two-guard. Gaines was there. What the hell? Gaines could have easily played the two AND the one, and....? I want an explanation on this one. Gaines...Pavlovic...Carbakapa (who could play the five if he put on some weight)...
> ...


I would say that a sign & trade is in the making come July, imho.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> My prediction right now: Memphis trades Jason Williams (and perhaps Lorenzen Wright) before the trading deadline, for an expiring contract.
> 
> I'm sure Jerry West believes he can lure Kobe Bryant after the season, and he's creating an athletic, good defensive, and good shooting team... that would compliment Kobe perfectly.
> ...



Hmmmmmm - you might have something there, as I heard tonight that Kobe is going to exercise his player option next year. West is a clever GM - at least he has a great track record, which Mitch does not possess.


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

No way Bell would've been available later on in the draft. Teams were ready to pounce on him. When you look at his college career see how he did in chicago you realize that there was no way he was making it out of the first round. This kind of thing happends a lot where coaches want to go with the most sure thing instead of risking a high pick on a guy with little experience/lots of potential. All of the second round teams were scared to death that this guy would go in the first.

I dont think he and Jason Williams will both be on that roster at the beggining of next season. They're both starters imo and Jason hasn't not started at all in the NBA so thats a potential situation. I don't think they're spending that high of a pick on a backup pg. And btw...both Jerry West and Hubie know what they are doing. That team is young has lots of talent and lots of tradable commodities.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

im sick of west always getting the benefit of the doubt and people assuming hes right. hes so overrated. he got robbed tonight and the magic ripped him off earlier in the year.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> im sick of west always getting the benefit of the doubt and people assuming hes right. hes so overrated. he got robbed tonight and the magic ripped him off earlier in the year.


Hmmm...West got robbed?

The Magic ripped him?

This just tells you how infatuated people are with the 'new' like Gooden and Giricek. If Giricek is such a great find, why were the Magic trying to move him to move up in the draft?

I also was shocked by the draft although anyone who thinks troy Bell was going to be available in the 2nd round probably had "The Greek Shaq" going mid 1st round(Chad Ford). I saw Mike Miller healthy last season and I know he is better than anything Gooden was going to give our team.

I will trust in Jerry until he does something that does not work.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

All I know is I'd rate the Celtics an A for their draft and the Grizz a D-. This was a stupid trade for two guys whould would have gone in the second round. What were you thinking?


----------



## TerpNation (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CameronCrazie13</b>!
> Dahntay Jones is better than Howard, and thats not just a Duke point of view. All ACC fans agree that Howard is horribly overrated, he's not a leader by trade, but because Justin Gray wasnt. Trust me, Dahntay will be alright.....his shot is underrated, but he does need to work on it a little and his handle.


That is a filthy lie.....please never speak for me as an ACC fan again.

I'm with the majority here in questioning The Logo's move last night. Bell is one thing - he's quick, strong, an excellent athlete, and can shoot well. He could be a solid scoring point in this league. But Jones was a disastrous pick. Forget Josh Howard (who will be a better pro than Jones, btw), but Carlos Delfino was on the board, and he would have been a steal right there.

However, it is The Logo we're talking about here.....I'll hold my tounge for a while, but I'm still scratching my head about it.....


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CameronCrazie13</b>!
> Dahntay Jones is better than Howard, and thats not just a Duke point of view. All ACC fans agree that Howard is horribly overrated, he's not a leader by trade, but because Justin Gray wasnt. Trust me, Dahntay will be alright.....his shot is underrated, but he does need to work on it a little and his handle.


Yeah right, maybe all Duke fans agree. Sorry but the unanimous ACC player of the year, first team All-American and top defensive player of the ACC is better than Dahntay Jones. You are dreaming if you think Jones is a better player than Howard. Howard is solid in every phase of the game. 

IMO Jerry West drafted two second round players with his two first round picks. Ainge got the point guard he wanted although I am not sure about Perkins with the other pick. It will take 2-3 years before we know anything about whether or not that was a bad pick.


----------



## tigerblue (Apr 22, 2003)

jones plays defense.plain and simple.now i agree this was the most interesting draft i've seen.but i do trust jerry.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Jerry seems to be positioning himself for a trade. There's still teams needing a PG, and he's got talent to burn, and burn, and burn... and burn at that spot. So either he tries once again for Pietrus, or that was a smokescreen (fairly genius, but would've been incredible if the Grizz actually got first-round caliber players) and he gets someone else.

Surely there is a trade in his mind. The man is a basketball demi-god. Give him time, and he will produce the goods.


----------



## Mulk (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmmm...West got robbed?
> ...


Doc and Gabe love Giricek, the only reason he was the guy they was hoping to use to move up the draft is because he is the ONLY player with any trade value! They will not trade T-Mac, Gooden and they can't trade Hill for obvious reasons.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

I think there is a big trade on the horizon, with Memphis somehow getting the better of the deal... Gee how could that happen?

Watch for fast wheeling and dealing because Jerry is the closest thing the NBA has to a genuine con-man...


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

West sounded like despite his size he may try to use Bell at the 2.


----------



## CameronCrazie13 (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TerpNation</b>!
> 
> 
> That is a filthy lie.....please never speak for me as an ACC fan again.
> ...



Howard isn't that good. Call me whatever you want now, but just wait. Of course this is coming from a bitter Terp fan.....


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

West a con man? Uhm..... it seems like these days anyone he trades with is the con man. :laugh: 

And don't tell me either of those trades were good. They were horrible.

He got two 2nd rounders for two 1st rounders.

He got a 15ppg butterfingers (Miller) for a 20 ppg / 10 rpg future East all-star (Gooden) and a guy almost the butterfinger's equal (Giricek). :laugh: 

Almost his equal in stats that is. WAY better than him in ability to keep the ball in his hands without accidentally throwing it out of bounds. :laugh:

Yeah, real genius. :angel: Ahh! Help! I'm dyin of laughter!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

How do we know that Bell and Jones are second rounders? Because the board members have reached that consensus. Who knows if another team would not have made that pick. This is just getting silly.


How do you know what another NBA team would have selected. Or do you think they base there picks based on some writers articles and reading these boards.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> im sick of west always getting the benefit of the doubt and people assuming hes right. hes so overrated. he got robbed tonight and the magic ripped him off earlier in the year.


I could not agree more. Every single time this guy does anything, people always say "Don't doubt Jerry West" like he is the second coming or something. :banghead: To begin with, the trade with the Magic was horribly lopsided. I mean, when did Mike Miller become worth anything? He's very injury-prone and puts up very average stats. Personally, I wouldn't have traded Gooden or Giricek for him straight up, let alone in a 2 for 1 deal. This draft's trade is just as bad, though not quite as lopsided. He trades two first round picks (nevermind who they are) for a PG and a SG who are both projected as early second round players. That would be pretty bad on its own, but when you factor in the already full backcourt of Williams/Knight/Watson/Dickerson/Person, it becomes a downright mind-boggling deal. I wouldn't pass full judgement on it until the season starts and the players are officially on the roster (they could always be traded before the season starts), but it seems like a terrible trade to me.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CameronCrazie13</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Howard isn't that good.


your crazy, Howard is so much better than Dahntay Jones, Josh Howard has the drive to be good along with a long wingspan and great rebounding skills, he will be much better then Dahntay will every be, well on the topic, I think West made a bad move.


----------



## RunTMC (May 11, 2003)

I don't believe, personally, West got ripped in the Orlando trade. Giricek is a backup, and West got first round picks in addition to Miller. The trade was essentially Miller for Gooden. Gooden is a tweener, doesn't play D, and Memphis has Gasol at the 4. I think it was a pretty fair trade. I also don't think the trade he made with Boston was bad. 13/27 for 16/20 is pretty fair, especially considering that everyone that made sense for Memphis to take at 13 was gone. What I don't agree with, was West's picks. Absolutely horrid. Bell was a guy that a team might have taken a late first round reach on if they had a need at point, but could easily have slipped into the 2nd. Jones is 2nd round material, flat out. I really think Pavlovic should have been his choice at 16, or Diaw if he really wanted an athletic, defensive player(heck, even Delfino). Pavlovic or Diaw at 16 and Planinic at 20 would have been a much, much better combination, if you ask me. Planinic would be able to backup both the 1 and 2, and Pavlovic could come in and start at the 2 and backup the 3. Both trades were fair.. but those picks were absolutely horrid.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Well, as someone who was singing the praises of both Bell & Jones, I certainly don't think there was anything wrong with the draft positions taken. Bell can flat out play, AND is a premier pure athlete. Ditto Jones, who somehow got stuck with the label of "no outside shot" despite hitting 40% from 3point range. That simply makes no sense. Dahntay already plays great defence. Very little separating him from Dwayne & Jarvis- he is a fair#20 pick.

That said, I do not like how Bell fits in to the line-up Memphis already has in place. Bell should be playing somewhere that has a good passing shooting guard, or a big point guard like Alvin Williams, who can cover the opposing 2 guard.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Bell will move into the 2nd team position of Brevin Knight and will keep the 2nd team from having the scoring problems it had last season. 

2nd team will be:

PG Watson
SG Bell
SF Jones
PF Battier
C Swift

This squad will be very athletic.


----------



## grizzhoops (Apr 16, 2003)

*Brand Building*

Move to Memphis, bring in West, then Hubie, one bad decision after another. This is what I hear. I've never liked the Lakers and never paid attention to Jerry West before he can to Memphis.

I think he is building a fanchise. It looks to me like he has taken a bad deck of cards and he is improving his hand.

It looks like The Grizzlies brand is going to be a defensive minded squad that defends 94 feet for 48 minutes in FedEX Forum with a new uniform design. It looks like court sense is a priority. Guys who can play basketball not just athletes. There are a lot of well coached players in this squad and the two new ones increase the number.

As for the point guard situation. Someone is leaving because the Grizz have too many point guards while there seems to be several playoff caliber teams without a point guard. It looks like there is a post player or two involved. Or maybe an experienced two guard. IMO West is looking for more experince inside and maybe on the wing. Ideally, Knight and Person and a stiff or two are gone by the start of the season for an upgrade at 2 and 5. J-Will is gone as soon as someone's point guard needs make a legitmate NBA quality starting center available.

Bell and Jones were the two best athletes at Chicago. And they both shoot, FG45%+, FT75%+, 3FG37%+ and play defense.

It may not be so bad in six months.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I'm sure Jerry's up to some big trades involving the point guards..

I agree that both Bell and Jones aren't bad picks at all, except I felt that Jerry could have picked someone slightly better, but I think it all will turn out just fine..


----------



## stroShow (May 29, 2003)

*Hubie on Jones*

"Once we couldn't move up in the draft to get who we wanted, we had to go with Plan 'B'," Brown said. "We had to trade because Dahntay Jones wouldn't have been there at our 27th pick. Atlanta was going to take him at 21. Anytime you trade down, you're taking a gamble, but we're thrilled with the guys we got." 

http://www.gomemphis.com/mca/grizzlies/article/0,1426,MCA_475_2074056,00.html


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 2nd team will be:
> 
> PG Watson
> ...


And midgetesque.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Seattle was DEFINATELY going to take him with 14. I guess ole Jerry thought he could take Banks and blackmail Seattle. The plan must have been force Seattle to pick the guy Memphis really wanted AND throw in a second rounder. I love the draft Don't stress ... Jerry is sneaky he will figure something out.


That's ridiculous. You have to check ur sources, cos that's way off. SEA was going to take Ridnour either way, cos they like how he looks to pass first. If not ridnour, it was gaines.

Josh Howard is much better than Jones. Plain flat and simple. Much more complete game than Jones, who is only more athletic. I think Bell will play 2 mostly, though Hubie has said that he'll play both. I think West has a trade in the works...picking jones was a major reach, imo. Gooden was traded because he didnt fit with Gasol at 4. He cant really play 3 like Jamison can either. Giricek was growing unpopular with Hubie cos he doesnt play very good D. I think the trade is slightly tilted towards the side of orlando, as West couldve gotten more for Gooden and Giricek. 
PS: Battier plays 2 and 3  not 4


----------

